# Who would win an arm-wrestling match between Ergun Caner and James White?



## Puritanhead (Aug 12, 2006)

Who would win an arm-wrestling match between Ergun Caner and James White?



[Edited on 8-14-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## turmeric (Aug 12, 2006)

Did you spell that name wrong on purpose?


----------



## caddy (Aug 12, 2006)

Where does John Ankerberg--who I saw beside Caner, stand concerning Reformed views / theology?


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 12, 2006)

Who cares?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 13, 2006)

look's like he is reaching out for Jame's calvinistic neck!!!!!


----------



## Hungus (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddy_
> Where does John Ankerberg--who I saw beside Caner, stand concerning Reformed views / theology?



Take a look at his site and the ATRI's site and you will see that he is a harde core Dispensational.


----------



## Devin (Aug 13, 2006)

Well, Caner would come up with his own rules for the arm wrestling match, none of which make sense. 

And though he'd try to keep his composure, Dr. White would eventually tame the "evangelical" pitbull with a claymore!






[Edited on 8-13-2006 by Devin]


----------



## govols (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, could you make a lot threads from that picture.

Now Luke, you must DIE. Zapppp
As I wave my hand, you will be healed, starting in that section first.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 14, 2006)

The real question is who would win a beauty contest.


----------



## SRoper (Aug 14, 2006)

"Well, Caner would come up with his own rules for the arm wrestling match, none of which make sense."

Ha! Very good.


----------

